# What type of rod and reel for pier fishing?



## skullworks

Thinking about giving it a try and curious as to what are the best basic setups. thanks!:letsdrink


----------



## JoeZ

Depends on what you're targeting.

Regular inshore setups will work fine for Spanish, black snapperand stuff like that but for kings go with a 7- to 8-foot rod and something comparable to a Penn 8500 or so. If you're trying to throw cigar minnows for kings make sure the rod is limber enough that you won't sling the bait off.

I think the cold front might have shut the king bite down a bit but haven't heard a report lately so not really sure.


----------



## Sam Roberts

like joe said and 8' rod will do at best, you will want to purchase a 706z penn or any manuel bail reel. Small rod you will want some kind of inshore rod that you will be able sling again and again (light).


----------



## User6882

best bet would be to stop by outcast or gb&t n have them help u out with a limber rod 4 slingin cigs n a penn 706z is my reel of choice but if u cant use a manual then something along the lines of a 7500 or 8500, of course this bein a king setup

as far as spanish, blues, oranything smaller ur choicesare purty wide.. anything in the6- 12lb class is all u need


----------



## littlezac

A van staal 250 is what you need but you should just get a Penn 7500 for the kings. Oh you may want to upgrade cause your probably going to want to throw on the tarpon that swim by.


----------



## User6882

> *cobia09 (7/23/2009)*A van staal 250 is what you need but you should just get a Penn 7500 for the kings. Oh you may want to upgrade cause your probably going to want to throw on the tarpon that swim by.


well not everybody can afford a van staal


----------



## littlezac

Ya but doesn't everyone want a $700 dollar spinning reel.


----------



## User6882

of course everyone WANTS one but for the average pier angler thats kinda pushing it..

now if ur a hardcore tournament fisherman that has a nice boat then ok.. 700 bucks is a lot of money for a reel. my 706s work jus fine for me


----------



## littlezac

Ya i actually use my penn 706 on the pear but a van staal would be nice.


----------



## John B.

ignore the people who fish out on the PIER but can't spell it :doh

like stated before, you want a rod in the 8' range, with any spinning reel that holds 250yards of 15lb, a good pair of polarized sunglasses help alot too,

PM if you have any questions, i can't let everyone know all the pier fishing secrets :doh


----------



## User6882

yespolarized glasses r a life saver so they r a must


----------



## tnmule

Is a Shimano Symetre 4000 enough reel to fish the Gulf Shores pier? It should hold about 250 yds of braid. I've got this reel on a cheap Shakespeare 7' surf rod (not Ugly Stik). Will this be a decent set-up for someone who only makes it to the beach once a year?


----------



## User6882

ehhh yea it will work but its worth spendin the money on a nice setup imo


----------



## FishAddict

You don't want braid on there for the pier, it burns people off. You also want an 8'-9' rod if you can.


----------



## Pier#r

> *skullworks (7/21/2009)*Thinking about giving it a try and curious as to what are the best basic setups. thanks!:letsdrink


The BEST <U>basic</U> setup (like for a beginner) would be an 8 foot medium/light action rod (rated 12#-25# or 1oz-3oz lures) and a spinning reel that balances well with it. The reel should hold a MINIMUM of 250 yards of 15#-20# mono and it needs to havea smooth drag and a functional line roller. When a king mackerel 'blisters' off 200+ yards of line is seconds you will know why that is important too.

I would NOT recommend a manual bail reel until you feel comfortable with the "basic setup".

For terminal tackle and bait check out what most everyone else is using. LIVE bait (when available), and FRESH cigar minnows. Check out how folks rig their leadersand copy the size hook, wire and swivel.

Do this and you will likely be successful. Pack plenty of patience and good cheer too ;-)

P.S. the good sunglasses will help you see more of what the fish are doing and how the react to the baits.


----------

